# Would Like To Supplement With Raw



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to supplement with raw two or three times a week, particularly with bones that are especially good for cleaning Teddy's teeth.

What should I be looking for?

To be honest, I'm just not that crazy about any kind of raw poultry. I just picture salmonella all over my kitchen. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to Bones2Go
*8805 Jones Road, Suite B101, Houston, 77065*

Bones2GO! Home

They have poultry necks, marrow bones...freezers and freezers full! And they are very helpful.

*
*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just recently started using pre made raw and bones for my dogs too. I have several places in my area that sell this kind of stuff. The GSD loves duck necks. They all like the beef rib bones. I feel the same way about chicken, but I have tried it...my golden likes the chicken and the other two not so much. I started one day a week, then moved up to a couple, now its almost everyday that they get one meal that is raw. They actually wait for it and hold out on eating the regular dog food to see what they can get


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

The bones will help strengthen their jaw, but if you specifically want to target teeth, get something with meat for the dog to rip & tear. It acts as floss & helps keep their teeth clean.

Chicken/turkey necks, ox tails & the like would be better for teeth & gums, than marrow bones would be, as far as the chewing goes.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Then I guess it'll have to be chicken or turkey necks. 

Are the bigger turkey necks better in any way than the chicken necks?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Then I guess it'll have to be chicken or turkey necks.
> 
> Are the bigger turkey necks better in any way than the chicken necks?


In my opinion, they are no better/worse, just smaller. If you are starting out supplementing, you might want to start with the chicken necks to see how your pup does, before you go to the turkey necks. Mine are both on raw now, and I started with chicken necks and have moved to duck necks. Next will be turkey.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Go to Bones2Go
> *8805 Jones Road, Suite B101, Houston, 77065*
> 
> Bones2GO! Home
> ...


Whoo Hooo! I had no idea they were there! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Then I guess it'll have to be chicken or turkey necks.
> 
> Are the bigger turkey necks better in any way than the chicken necks?


I feed anything chicken and/or turkey. I include chicken feet (although pretty gruesome to feed) as a treat. You can purchase turkey neck pieces as well if you are looking for different raw treats. 

I've found Food Town and HEB the best places to find various cuts in chicken and/or turkey.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I feed anything chicken and/or turkey. I include chicken feet (although pretty gruesome to feed) as a treat. You can purchase turkey neck pieces as well if you are looking for different raw treats.
> 
> I've found Food Town and HEB the best places to find various cuts in chicken and/or turkey.


 
Roger has a south texas route. Have you looked at Texas tripe? His runs are once a month. You just need to be able to store a month's worth of food at a time. Chicken necks run 50 cent a pound and they are meaty, not like the one's in the store. Turkey necks are around a buck a pound and again much bigger stores. The blends (ground with organs) are higher at $1.82 a pound.

If you haven't looked at it I recommend. Josie turned me on to him last year and I haven't looked back.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Roger has a south texas route. Have you looked at Texas tripe? His runs are once a month. You just need to be able to store a month's worth of food at a time. Chicken necks run 50 cent a pound and they are meaty, not like the one's in the store. Turkey necks are around a buck a pound and again much bigger stores. The blends (ground with organs) are higher at $1.82 a pound.
> 
> If you haven't looked at it I recommend. Josie turned me on to him last year and I haven't looked back.


Thanks! Great info! I'm having a terrible time finding blood for game tracking. I wonder if they have anything that I can use. I've been blending venison, but it isn't the same.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will definitely look into all the recommendations.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He might, give him a call (re the blood). He's a nice guy. ALso on the website you can't see the prices unless you are a 'member'. To be a 'member', just create an account by putting in your email address and a password. He has venison and wild boar when it's in season.

I also get liver and dehydrate it for treats...much better for the dogs and my pocket book than the store bought 'treats'. Oh the chicken backs are very meatly as well but they are messy! 30lbs frozen so you have to thaw and separate. I don't get those often but you will love the chicken and turkey necks, nothing like the store bought stuff!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I personally don't like chicken necks because, IMO, they're too small for GSDs and pose a choking hazard.

I used to feed full raw but now, for cost reasons, I feed kibble in the AM and raw in the PM. Raw usually ends up being a chicken leg quarter because they're relatively well balanced and also contain kidneys (organ meat). Plus, they're ridiculously cheap. 

For teeth cleaning benefits, nothing beats bone in venison. Wild venison (not farm raised deer) is one of the healthiest meats out there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

These chicken necks are great! They are 3x the size of the ones in the stores (lots of meat + skin). I've never had a dog attempt to swallow one whole. They crunch them nicely. I've done qtrs but don't like to as the leg bone scares me. The necks aren't the main meal as it is a ground blend 10 - 15% organ meats, 10 % fat, 75 to 80% MM. We are very lucky to have Texas Tripe here. Anyone in the region or his delivery routes that feeds raw should check him out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Whoo Hooo! I had no idea they were there! Thanks so much!



You'll like it! 36" bully sticks for $18! I wish there was a store like that in PA!


----------

